# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چه فصل هایی رو از زیست بخونم که بتونیم در حد 30 درصد بیارم؟بیشتر از 30 نمیخام!!

## alk1370

سلام.من لیسانس دارم و مطالعه زیست برام هم وقت گیره هم نسبت به بقیه درسها خیلی سخته برام چون نخوندم تا حالا! برا همین میخاستم در حد 30 درصد زیست بزنم و روی بقیه درسای عمومی و اختصاصی زوم کنم که هم علاقه زیادی دارم هم میدونم که سرمایه گذاری کنم میتونم درصد بالا بیارم از این درسا!.میشه لطف کنید بگین برای کسب 30 درصد زیست چه فصل هایی رو بخونم کافیه؟ یا مثلا فقط زیست یکی از پایه های دوم یا سوم یا پیش بخونم میشه همچین درصدی آورد؟این که میگن زیست ترکیبیه که همه سوالا رو ترکیبی میدن یا بازم سوالاتی پیدا میشه توش که راحت بشه زد؟کلا کسب همین 30 درصد هم تو زیست کار دشواریه؟ اینم اضافه کنم که تاثیر معدل تو کنکور ندارم :Yahoo (4):  و هدفم هم پزشکیه!!!

یه چی دیگه میخاستم بدونم که واقعا میشه درصد پایین زیست رو با درصد بالا در دروس ریاضی فیزیک شیمی و عمومی ها جبران کرد؟
مرسی از همتون :Yahoo (5):

----------


## sako

زیست همش ترکیبیه.اما به نظرم 4 فصل آخر پیش رو بخون با پیش نیاز هایی که نیاز داره.دیگه تمومه.بالای 40 هم میزنی. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alk1370

> زیست همش ترکیبیه.اما به نظرم 4 فصل آخر پیش رو بخون با پیش نیاز هایی که نیاز داره.دیگه تمومه.بالای 40 هم میزنی.


پیش نیاز هاش چیه؟ کل زیست نباشه یه وقت خخخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pourya.sh

سلام زیست دوم حرکت -گردش مواد-سازمان بندی سلول ها تغذیه
پیش درس 2 -4-5-6-
میتونی ژنتیک و گیاهی بحذفی
1 تا 5 سوم هم اسونه و عالی
8-9-10-11 توی هر ده روز 2 تا فصل بخون اینو از جناب دکتر افشار گرفتم از فایلیای صوتیشون 
درصد 60 میزنی حدودا !!!

----------


## sahar95

فک نکنم حذف فصل زیست شناسی کار چندان جالب باشه... اونم برا کنکور95.

اگه قبل از کنکور90 بود حالا ی چیزی وگرنه الان این کار خیلی ریسکه.... مگر حذف فصل ژنتیک

----------


## zahra_sba

فصل 8 پیش مگه درمورد گیاه نیست ؟

----------


## m.jafari1990

این خیلی کار اشتباهیه 
امکان اینکه مبحثی بخونی زیست رو و درصد بیاری 0 هست
برای زیست باید تمام فصل هارو کامل بلد باشی بطور حرفه ای که وقتی ترکیبی میدن بتونی جواب بدی

----------


## atena.p

ژنتیک15% :Yahoo (113): 
جانوری20% :Yahoo (99): 
گیاهی20% :Yahoo (77): 
باکتری ها ویروس ها قارچ ها و اغازیان17% :Yahoo (5): 
دستگاه های بدن انسان 24% :Yahoo (15): 
4%سایر قسمت ها :Yahoo (35):

----------


## alk1370

> ژنتیک15%
> جانوری20%
> گیاهی20%
> باکتری ها ویروس ها قارچ ها و اغازیان17%
> دستگاه های بدن انسان 24%
> 4%سایر قسمت ها


ممنونم.
ژنتیک و گیاهی چه فصلهایی از سه تا کتاب رو شامل میشن؟ و اینکه این دو قسمت کلا جدا از بقیه قسمتهای زیست هستن؟

----------


## hanjera

سلام
نمیشه اعتماد کرد به طراح های زیست...
*قبلا هم گفتم در این مورد...*
ممکنه یه سوال مثلا در مورد ماهی ها بدهند.
ماهی ها در زیست دوم فصل 5 ( طریقه ی تنفس ) فصل شش ( نوع گردش خون و سیاهرگ و سرخرگ شکمی و پشتی ) - فصل هفت ( مواد دفعی که بعضی ماهی ها امونیاک-بعضی اوره و... ) 
در زیست سوم : در مورد مار ماهی و گربه ماهی و خود ماهی ها که سیستم گیرنده الکتریکی و مکانیکی....
در زیست سال پیش اشتباه نکنم فصل هفت یا شش (یادم نیست ) در مورد نوع زندگی ماهی با شقایق دریایی  :Yahoo (4):  که میگه از نوع همزیستیه و همیاری و اینا....
ممکنه ترکیب کنن و سوال بدن و همین جوری بمونی رو هوا...

----------


## Mr.Dr

نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم...
*ولی...
* واسه 30 بری 10 هم نمیزنی...

----------


## Mahdi1377

من در حدی نیستم شمارو راهنمایی کنم.عذر میخوام از دوستان بزرگ . چون من سومم از زیست پیش خبری ندارم
زیست دوم : الکتروکاردیو گرام {1 سوال } _ دستگاه گوارش گاو { یک سوال} ـ دستگاه تنفس پرنده و انسان {یک سوال} ـ قلب حیوانات { مثل ملخ}{یک سوال}ـفصل هشت رو کامل بخونید {یک سوال} ـ بلع و استفراغ{یک سوال}
زیست سوم ‌: فصل اول {یک سوال آسون} ـ ژنتیک { سه سوال آسون } ـ کار های غدد { یک سوال} ـ چشم { یک سوال} ـ مغز گوسفند و سیناپس و اختلاف پتانسیل {یک سوال}
اینم 30 درصد
ولی محمد کاظم درست میگه اگه به امید 30 درصد برید 10 هم نمیزنید
موفق باشید

----------


## sako

> پیش نیاز هاش چیه؟ کل زیست نباشه یه وقت خخخ


پیش نیاز فصل 8 پیش گیاهی دومه.ی نگاهی هم به گیاهی سوم بنداز اما نه گذرا.حداقل چیزی ازش بفهمی.3 فصل آخر هم پیش نیاز آنچنانی نداره .

----------


## atena.p

> ممنونم.
> ژنتیک و گیاهی چه فصلهایی از سه تا کتاب رو شامل میشن؟ و اینکه این دو قسمت کلا جدا از بقیه قسمتهای زیست هستن؟


نمیدونم والا.اینارو پشت کتاب مهروماه نوشته

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> سلام.من لیسانس دارم و مطالعه زیست برام هم وقت گیره هم نسبت به بقیه درسها خیلی سخته برام چون نخوندم تا حالا! برا همین میخاستم در حد 30 درصد زیست بزنم و روی بقیه درسای عمومی و اختصاصی زوم کنم که هم علاقه زیادی دارم هم میدونم که سرمایه گذاری کنم میتونم درصد بالا بیارم از این درسا!.میشه لطف کنید بگین برای کسب 30 درصد زیست چه فصل هایی رو بخونم کافیه؟ یا مثلا فقط زیست یکی از پایه های دوم یا سوم یا پیش بخونم میشه همچین درصدی آورد؟این که میگن زیست ترکیبیه که همه سوالا رو ترکیبی میدن یا بازم سوالاتی پیدا میشه توش که راحت بشه زد؟کلا کسب همین 30 درصد هم تو زیست کار دشواریه؟ اینم اضافه کنم که تاثیر معدل تو کنکور ندارم و هدفم هم پزشکیه!!!
> 
> یه چی دیگه میخاستم بدونم که واقعا میشه درصد پایین زیست رو با درصد بالا در دروس ریاضی فیزیک شیمی و عمومی ها جبران کرد؟
> مرسی از همتون


برادر شما اتفاقا برخلاف نظر دوستان (البته نخوندم همه رو ولی احساس میکنم اینطور باشه :Yahoo (112): ) ژنتیک رو بخونید + 3 فصل آخر پیش ! ژنتیک چون مبحث محاسباتی هست از نظر بعضی ها سخته ولی شما که ریاضی خوندید براتون آسونه ! نیاز به پیشناز آنچنانی هم نداره !
اگه وقت داشتین بدون فصل 8 پیش ؛ کل پیش 2 رو بخونید
+ یه چیز دیگه اینکه کتاب لقمه جانوری مهرو ماه رو هم بخرید بخونید اگر قصد داشتید کل پیش 2 بجز فصل 8 رو سرمایه گذاری کنید !

----------


## BacheMosbat

> نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم...
> *ولی...
> * واسه 30 بری 10 هم نمیزنی...


من واسه ده میرم چی ؟ [emoji16] نهایی هم میرفتم فقط پاس کنم ولی بهتر شدم [emoji10]

----------


## BacheMosbat

یه زمانی اینجوری بود که چندتا فصل رو میشد رد داد الان فک نکنم بشه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> من واسه ده میرم چی ؟ [emoji16] نهایی هم میرفتم فقط پاس کنم ولی بهتر شدم [emoji10]


واسه *10* بری *منفی* میزنی ...

----------


## lily7

اینکه مبحثی از زیست رو حذف کنید اصلا توصیه نمیشه
سوالها ترکیبی شدن و برای حل یه سوال باید به چند فصل مسلط باشید .

----------


## saeedkh76

وقت که هست
چرا زیست به این مهمی رو نخونیش؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
یه تست بیشتر بزنی میفهمی چه غوغایی میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام.من لیسانس دارم و مطالعه زیست برام هم وقت گیره هم نسبت به بقیه درسها خیلی سخته برام چون نخوندم تا حالا! برا همین میخاستم در حد 30 درصد زیست بزنم و روی بقیه درسای عمومی و اختصاصی زوم کنم که هم علاقه زیادی دارم هم میدونم که سرمایه گذاری کنم میتونم درصد بالا بیارم از این درسا!.میشه لطف کنید بگین برای کسب 30 درصد زیست چه فصل هایی رو بخونم کافیه؟ یا مثلا فقط زیست یکی از پایه های دوم یا سوم یا پیش بخونم میشه همچین درصدی آورد؟این که میگن زیست ترکیبیه که همه سوالا رو ترکیبی میدن یا بازم سوالاتی پیدا میشه توش که راحت بشه زد؟کلا کسب همین 30 درصد هم تو زیست کار دشواریه؟ اینم اضافه کنم که تاثیر معدل تو کنکور ندارم و هدفم هم پزشکیه!!!
> 
> یه چی دیگه میخاستم بدونم که واقعا میشه درصد پایین زیست رو با درصد بالا در دروس ریاضی فیزیک شیمی و عمومی ها جبران کرد؟
> مرسی از همتون


درصد پایین زیست نابود میکنه
تاثیر زیست عین تابع نماییه
واسه 30 زدن هم باید همه رو بخونی چون یه سوال میدن 5 مورد توش هست و هر کدوم از یه فصله اگه 4 تا رو فول باشی و اون1 دونه رو بلد نباشی تست به ف.نا میره میره پس باید همشو بخونی ولی روی بعضی فصلها مثا 4و6 دوم و 4 فصل اخر سوم و 4 فصل آخر پیش بیشتر تمرکز کنی
با زیست 30 درصد باید شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی رو بالای 80 بزنی تا به پزشکی امیاد داشته باشی

----------


## sina a

اگ ب بودجه بندي زيست در كنكور توجه كنيد از سوال دوم مبحث مهمش فصل ٤ و٦ هس از سال سوم ٤ فصل آخر، پيش دانشگاهي هم ٤ يا ٥ فصل آخرش


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

